# Take-down of Nissen procedure code



## willette (Oct 7, 2009)

My provider is going to perform an open Lap Band procedure, but is also performing a take-down of a previous nissen procedure.  The only thing I can come up with is using the 43289 Unlisted esophagus procedure with a 59 modifier to specify a separate procedure.  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Oct 8, 2009)

I would use the unlisted code.


----------

